# Avoir le cœur sur main



## Corsicum

Avoir le cœur sur main / Avoir le cœur dans (dedans) la main(Moyen Français)
Il a un cœur gros comme ça.

_Avere il cuore in mano._
_Cuore d'oro._
_Essere buono, generoso._

En connaissez vous d’autres plus originales ou spécifiques à une région, sans que l’on mentionne le cœur ?
Comme par exemple :
_Che mai e poi mai farebbe male a una mosca._
_Buono come un santo, sempre pronto ad aiutare
_ 
Grazie


----------



## licinio

Buono come il pane.


----------



## Corsicum

licinio said:


> Buono come il pane.


Grazie mille
 
Edit - Ps : peut-on le dire indifféremment pou un homme et une femme ?


----------



## Juri

Buono come un pezzo di pane.
Buona come un pezzo di pane.


----------



## Anaiss

Anche "è un pezzo di pane".


----------

